# A quick poll on your Gender



## planewalker1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I would just like a quick poll to understand the audience here better. Simply reply if you are male or female. Thanks ! :smile2:


----------



## Mrs. Rodriguez (Aug 5, 2012)

27 year old female here


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.

Incidentally, why is your first post here a question on the gender of the participants when you seem to have omitted to provide information as to your own gender? 

I am male, by the way. And you are...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## planewalker1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I am male. I am a researcher on infidelity problems. Can i ask you based on your experience, are there more males or females who have cheating spouses here?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Why only the two choices? With 58 existing gender options not inclusive enough, FB added a fill in your own gender option.

Don't forget the M on M and F on F cheating now that the SC has ruled on marriage.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

It's a little uncomfortable to see your first post a poll, asking who gets cheated on the most. You didn't even give an explanation as to why you want to know until asked.

Are you wanting us to do the research for you, is there any compensation to those that participate?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm built like my avatar and have a y chromosome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

planewalker1 said:


> ... Simply reply if you are male or female. Thanks ! :smile2:


Yes I am.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

I am too!

But you're just a Stark loser.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

planewalker1 said:


> I am male. I am a researcher on infidelity problems. Can i ask you based on your experience, are there more males or females who have cheating spouses here?


We are people who are suffering the results of infidelity, either by our partner or our own infidelity. 

We are NOT lab rats.

Have you put a formal request in to the site owners for your research request?

To not do so would be very unprofessional.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

TaDor said:


> I am too!
> 
> But you're just a Stark loser.


Hey I'm halfway thru season one- I'm sure everything turns out just fine for them in the end!! Lol!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Re: A quick poll on yofur Gender*



PhillyGuy13 said:


> Hey I'm halfway thru season one- I'm sure everything turns out just fine for them in the end!! Lol!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh! I thought you said Stork loser! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

I could drop so many spoilers... hurry up and catch up.

There are SOOOO many WTF moments in that series!

Its a show my wife and I watch together... And she is my moon. I am her Sun and Stars


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Female, and welcome to the forums. I'm new too


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Deidre* said:


> Female, and welcome to the forums. I'm new too


And transgenders too! How come the 'researcher' forgot them??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> And transgenders too! How come the 'researcher' forgot them??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Hermaphrodite
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry, but asking for gender online to see which genders cheat more isn't really "research" is it? I mean, just because there may be more of one "gender" here doesn't mean that the other genders have more cheaters. You have to account to people who prefer not to throw their information on the internet, people who don't know these forums exist, people who are private, people who have friends they can talk to....etc.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

planewalker1 said:


> I am male. I am a researcher on infidelity problems. Can i ask you based on your experience, are there more males or females who have cheating spouses here?


Which University are you affiliated to?

Who is overseeing your research?

What protocols are you following?


----------



## Apexmale (Jul 31, 2015)

Male. 40. 

Sent from Above


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm really a dirty old man pretending to be a woman. Hello


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*An "Old Fart" Methodist!"

And the consummate Dirty Old Man!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jahanam (Jan 12, 2016)

Male, 40

More male cheats than females because women are beautiful.


----------



## dignityhonorpride (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm a woman, a betrayed wife.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

planewalker1 said:


> I would just like a quick poll to understand the audience here better. Simply reply if you are male or female. Thanks ! :smile2:


uph this is a tough one...erm..now some days I'm in touch with my feminine side..other days I'm all Desperate Dan...ok I'm male....today


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

No more responses from the OP.

What is this? A drive by researcher?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Currently, I am male, but the day isn't over. I might choose to be an elm tree.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

I hate Elm Trees, they smell funny. 
CHOP CHOP CHOP!

Oh, I'm male, had sex with over 200 women. All sizes, shapes, colors and flavors.

About 3 hours ago, totally ravaged my wife. Some of the best sex we've had in 6 months. Pulled her hair and made her squeal like a pig.

I'm thinking of upgrading thou, She has gained 7 pounds, she's huge! What am I supposed to do with a 112 pound woman?!


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

*Deidre* said:


>


You do not know what a transgender is?


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

TaDor said:


> You do not know what a transgender is?


I know what transgender means, wasn't sure why he quoted me and said that...thus...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Deidre* said:


> I know what transgender means, wasn't sure why he quoted me and said that...thus...


Because I was surprised that the "researcher" missed them out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Maybe its a jr. high school student researcher?


----------



## planewalker1 (Jan 29, 2016)

what show are you referring to ?


----------



## planewalker1 (Jan 29, 2016)

OK i would like to rephrase the question. Do you think there are more males or females who have cheating spouses in the Infidelity forum ?


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

I refuse to be defined by a label. The only way to have true gender equality is to eliminate the entire concept of gender. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apexmale (Jul 31, 2015)

Acoa said:


> I refuse to be defined by a label. The only way to have true gender equality is to eliminate the entire concept of gender.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no gender equality.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm as smooth as a Ken Doll hahahahahahahahahahah..

Sent from my Work PC because I'm lame and working on a Sunday this week...:frown2:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Male here.

And probably yes because its an infidelity forum.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

No response to my question as to the bona fides of the researcher.

Oh, dear. Why ever not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> No response to my question as to the bona fides of the researcher.
> 
> Oh, dear. Why ever not?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here in the States, school is out this week in many areas, and the wifi at the daycare can be spotty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Here in the States, school is out this week in many areas, and the wifi at the daycare can be spotty.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


spotty as in this, you mean? This might be our man!


----------



## D1C (Aug 29, 2015)

Male


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

planewalker1 said:


> OK i would like to rephrase the question. Do you think there are more males or females who have cheating spouses in the Infidelity forum ?


On TAM's CWI forum it's at around at any given time 2/3rds to 3/4ths betrayed men. Not to say men get cheated on more than women but imo the reason is men usually stick around longer because they take verbal 2 x 4's better than women do. A lot of the betrayed women get scared off fast when you tell them to dump their LOSER husbands.


----------

